# paddyrally - may 2010



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

hey guys, anyone heard of the paddyrally?? (www.paddyrally.com)

running the 28th May, it will be a trackday event at mondello full international circuit.
Starting off in the stormont hotel for breakfast, pictures and a few interviews the entrants will then make their way to mondello acroos northern ireland "driver" roads.

Full day at mondello including a fair bit of tracktime and various competions throughout the day with 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prices.....

Then, up to the cultra Inn in Holywood for a BBQ and party! Various drinks promo girls etcwill be there aswell.
Working out at £200 for car and driver or £300 for car, driver and 1 passenger. Thats all food and the trackday cost included.

Ryan


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Charity auction will be held at the evening event aswell.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

any DW members up for this?? Will be superb banter


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> any DW members up for this?? Will be superb banter


:wave::wave:


----------

